# Scheppach BTS900x Belt & Disc Sander Mal Function



## Jaybee24 (20 Jan 2010)

I have owned the Scheppach BTS900x from new for about a year now. It still has the original Sanding Belt and Sanding Disc fitted so has not seen much use.

All of a sudden when sanding some wood a short series of clanks occurred and the sanding belt stopped. The disc now runs on its own but much faster.
It is as though the drive coupling to the sanding belt has somehow worked loose.

Has this happened to anyone else? If so, any clues as to a remedy will be appreciated. Have not taken machine apart yet as it could still be under guarantee.

Thanks

John


----------



## 9fingers (21 Jan 2010)

The axis of the sanding disc and the belt rollers are not the same so there must be a linkage between them. The Scheppach manuals are normally quite comprehensive so studying it might give you the answer.

If you still have warranty left then I'd claim on that and only if that fails, try a diy repair.

Bob


----------



## Jaybee24 (21 Jan 2010)

Hi 9fingers

The first thing I did was to look at the manual. Maybe it is me or maybe I'm having a bad day but I thought the manual was most confusing and not very informative.

The fault is not covered in their list of things that go wrong and the diagrams at the front seem to be lacking text explanation.

Thanx for reply though I will approach the shop I bought it from

Best regards

John


----------



## 9fingers (21 Jan 2010)

Hi john,

I only have one scheppach machine - an RS400 soil sifter and it has a very good pictorial manual.

It is possible that your machine is one they buy in and badge and so might have a poorer manual.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## Jaybee24 (22 Jan 2010)

It was the drive belt from the motor to belt sander drive shaft that had broken. Imagine that! The original sanding belt & sanding disc still good but the drive belt snapped after about 11 months.

NMA to the rescue again... Good old NMA


----------



## 9fingers (22 Jan 2010)

Glad you got it sorted OK

Bob


----------



## Jaybee24 (22 Jan 2010)

What!!!!! The Sander cost £110. 00 - a good price I thought.

The replacement Drive Belt Cost £20.00 + nearly £5.00 P&P


Good old NMA


----------



## 9fingers (22 Jan 2010)

That is a total rip off.

I keep posting here telling people not to buy drive belts as manufacturers spare parts. The same goes for bearings. They are vastly overpriced

Nearly every town will have a outlet specialising in belts and bearings. In nearly every case these are standard parts and available cheaply.

If you post the marking on the belt I can let you know the proper pricing or even get them for you.

Bob


----------



## Digit (22 Jan 2010)

Again Bob is correct. Locally I pay about £2 for a shielded 20 mm bearing, manufacturers of machines buy in their parts and when you buy from them there is a mark up. 
The same size bearing from a motor bike spares company is about £8! 
20 years ago my local Yamaha dealer wanted 25p per 1/4 inch ball for the head race on a bike, the local bearing supplier gave me a handful. 
The same with carbon brushes, I normally buy those which can be filed to fit, a pair to fit a small router cost about £11 a few years ago. 
Your local bearing supply company is a gold mine. 

Roy.


----------



## Jaybee24 (22 Jan 2010)

I agree with you. Someone is having a Larf as they say

Ok it was worth it to go back through the rain to the workshop to get the old belt.

It has the words :- The Great Wall Tape-Making 150XL037

Before I ordered from NMA I went down to a couple of Motor Spares retailers to ask about belts and even took the old belt along to show. On both occasions I got the horizontal head waggle and the words "Sorry Guv"

So where would I go to find one of these?

John


----------



## Digit (22 Jan 2010)

Almost every industrial estate in Britain is likely to have one, even my local town of Cardigan, pop about 4000, has one. 
Belts, bearings, Nuts and Bolts, Loctites, shim, tools are all the normal fare, with the added advantage that common sizes are likely to be off the shelf, and no postage either. 
Try the Yellow Pages. 

Roy.


----------



## 9fingers (22 Jan 2010)

Jaybee24":1y7rfh2n said:


> I agree with you. Someone is having a Larf as they say
> 
> Ok it was worth it to go back through the rain to the workshop to get the old belt.
> 
> ...



Totally bog standard part. £2.10 inc vat add 40p to post it to you.

Let me know by PM 

Bob


----------



## Jaybee24 (22 Jan 2010)

I have sent you a PM Bob


----------



## 9fingers (22 Jan 2010)

Likewise

All ordered for you.

Bob


----------



## Jaybee24 (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks Bob

Please include the Company & Addr. so I can order again if need be

Best regards

John


----------



## Jaybee24 (26 Jan 2010)

Many thanks Bob.

The drive belt arrived today. I am now back in business and my sander is up and running.

Best regards

John


----------



## 9fingers (26 Jan 2010)

Glad to have been able to help John.

Happy sanding!

Bob


----------

